# Giovinco



## prebozzio (24 Aprile 2016)

Sebastian Giovinco, attaccante italiano classe 1987, gioca dal gennaio 2015 nella Major League Soccer americana con il Toronto FC. Ha firmato un contratto milionario con scadenza 2019.
Nella passata stagione ha trascinato Toronto alla qualificazione ai playoff con 22 gol e 13 in assist in 33 presenze, che gli sono valsi il titolo di MVP (Most Valuable Player, miglior giocatore) della stagione regolare.
Quest'anno ha cominciato da dove aveva lasciato, con 6 gol 2 assist in 7 partite.
Il totale della sua carriera in Canada, considerando anche playoff e Canadian Championship, è attualmente di 42 partite, 29 gol e 16 assist.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2016)

Sta facendo faville in quel tipo di contesto. DI sicuro lo porterei in Francia, magari non come titolare.


----------



## DannySa (24 Aprile 2016)

In Francia dalla panchina potrà tornare molto utile, è una scheggia impazzita con un buon fiuto del gol.
Lo sbatti dentro negli ultimi 20 minuti e va alla grande, di sicuro molto meglio Giovinco rispetto al tifoso brasiliano Eder.


----------



## Butcher (24 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> In Francia dalla panchina potrà tornare molto utile, è una scheggia impazzita con un buon fiuto del gol.
> Lo sbatti dentro negli ultimi 20 minuti e va alla grande, di sicuro molto meglio Giovinco rispetto al tifoso brasiliano Eder.


Sarebbe una mossa intelligente.


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2016)

Per quanto non lo apprezzi trovo ridicolo che in nazionale giri gente come Okaka ed Eder al posto suo.


----------



## Groove (24 Aprile 2016)

Poteva fare ben altra carriera, ma nel calcio per stare al top o comunque essere degli ottimi giocatori servono tutta una serie di componenti

Ad alcuni manca disciplina e testa: Taarabt, Ben Arfa, Cassano
Alcuni purtroppo rientrano nella categoria dei fragili/martoriati dagli infortuni: Jovetic, Rossi, Pato, El Shaarawy

Poi ci sono i Giovinco che a 29 anni finiscono in Canada e fino a quel momento non hanno combinato nulla a conti fatti, magari passare 4-5 anni stabilmente titolare in una squadra media lo avrebbe aiutato (dai 18 ai 23 anni, percorso stile Zaza, Gabbiadini ecc ecc). Al Parma ci arrivò in netto ritardo, sui 25 anni.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2016)

Mezzo giocatore buono solo per le squadrette.

Poi ovvio che se fenomeni come Okaka, Pellè e Eder ambiscono ad andare agli europei è lecito che perfino un onesto mestierante come giovinco possa sperare.


----------



## prebozzio (24 Aprile 2016)

Io lo porterei di corsa in Francia.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (24 Aprile 2016)

Ha fatto la scelta più giusta per la sua vita.

In più in Canada lo ricorderanno per anni. Che resti lì e che continui a fare sfracelli a 10 milioni l'anno.

Un posticino in Nazionale, visto il calo di Eder, glielo concederei senza troppi patemi.


----------



## Victorss (25 Aprile 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per quanto non lo apprezzi trovo ridicolo che in nazionale giri gente come Okaka ed Eder al posto suo.



Almeno Okaka ed Eder giocano in campionati seri. 
Credo che in Canada potrei andare pure io a giocarmi un posto da titolare.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Aprile 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Almeno *Okaka *ed Eder giocano in campionati seri.
> Credo che in Canada potrei andare pure io a giocarmi un posto da titolare.


----------



## Groove (25 Aprile 2016)

Dai raga, la Jupiler Pro League vale come il campionato Qatariota


----------



## juventino (25 Aprile 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Almeno Okaka ed Eder giocano in campionati seri.
> Credo che in Canada potrei andare pure io a giocarmi un posto da titolare.



Giovinco farebbe peggio di Okaka ed Eder nei contesti in cui questi due giocano? Onestamente credo di no.


----------



## .Nitro (25 Aprile 2016)

Giovinco è un'ottimo giocatore,ha una classe e una tecnica che in Italia hanno pochi,la sua pecca è che è davvero troppo piccolo. Fatto sta che il titolare in una big non può farlo,anche se quando era chiamato in causa diceva sempre la sua,ma in una squadra di media classifica sarebbe il migliore.
Si è trovato davanti un'offerta troppo importante per non essere accettata,vivere in Canada e prendere più di 10 milioni,sponsor fama, perchè diventi il giocatore più forte del campionato. L'alternativa era giocare altri due tre anni in squadre di media fascia.
Sicuramente non è un cattivo calciatore.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Aprile 2016)

Il problema di Giovinco era la mancanza di personalità, non certo il fatto di essere piccolo.


----------



## prebozzio (15 Maggio 2016)

Altra grande prestazione del nostro idolo, 2 gol e 1 assist nella sconfitta 3-4 contro Vancouver (derby canadese in MLS).

Questo il gol dell'1-2, MERAVIGLIOSO.






Io uno capace di segnare gol così lo porterei di corsa all'Europeo, se le alternative sono Eder, Okaka e Pellè.

Con i numeri di questa notte, è diventato il più veloce giocatore della storia della MLS a raggiungere 50 gol+assist (non il più giovane, quello che ha avuto bisogno di meno presenze).

Adesso è a 8 gol (capocannoniere) e 5 assist in 10 presenze stagionali.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Altra grande prestazione del nostro idolo, 2 gol e 1 assist nella sconfitta 3-4 contro Vancouver (derby canadese in MLS).
> 
> Questo il gol dell'1-2, MERAVIGLIOSO.
> 
> ...



Sticavoli che aggancio!


----------



## juventino (15 Maggio 2016)

Non avrei mai pensato di scrivere una cosa del genere, ma trovo veramente vergognoso che probabilmente non andrà all'Europeo.


----------



## Djici (15 Maggio 2016)

In questo momento storico e il nostro Baggio, il nostro Zola, il nostro Del Piero, il nostro Totti...

Il giocatore che ha SEMPRE avuto la nazionale.
Con una tecnica eccelente... e capace di risolvere le partite.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Maggio 2016)

Io mi auguro venga portato in Francia, se lo merita più di molti altri.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Maggio 2016)

Dai raga, Giovinco....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Maggio 2016)

Mah, Insigne non mi pare molto inferiore, ed è testato in un campionato vero.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mah, Insigne non mi pare molto inferiore, ed è testato in un campionato vero.



Comunque se dovessimo giocare di difesa e contropiede considerando che centravanti on ce ne sono farei giocare 3 piccoli, e Giovinco può fare il falso 9 della situazione.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Maggio 2016)

Ma Giovinco non era un semi pupillo di Conte?


----------



## prebozzio (8 Agosto 2016)

Dopo un mesetto di appannamento, Giovinco ha ripreso a volare: tripletta due giorni fa, con i primi due gol fantastici






Seconda tripletta in quindici giorni, il pallottoliere oggi dice 15 gol e 10 assist in 22 partite.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Agosto 2016)

I primi due gol di Giovinco visti da inquadrature dal basso fanno paura: mettete a 3.20 e godete


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Agosto 2016)

Se Suso fa 4 gol al Pizzighettone la ritengo un'impresa superiore

Il Pizzighettone vince la MLS in carrozza


----------



## prebozzio (27 Ottobre 2016)

Dopo quasi due mesi di stop, Giovinco è tornato e ha condotto Toronto alla sua prima vittoria ai play-off per 3-1 contro Philadelphia.
Partita a eliminazione diretta, ci si giocava l'accesso alla semifinale di Conference contro il New York City FC di Pirlo (andata domenica in Cananda, ritorno il 6 novembre).

Giovinco ha sbloccato la partita al 15', calciato l'angolo da cui è scaturito il 2-0 e fatto l'assist per il 3-1 che ha chiuso la partita.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Ottobre 2016)

Il livello tecnico è imbarazzante. Se queste sono le squadre che accedono ai play-off non immagino le altre.


----------



## prebozzio (7 Novembre 2016)

Fantastica tripletta di Giovinco al ritorno, Toronto vince 5-0 a New York e vola in finale di Conference!


----------

